

Google and Stanford build hybrid neural networks that can explain photos - redknight666
https://gigaom.com/2014/11/18/google-stanford-build-hybrid-neural-networks-that-can-explain-photos/

======
redknight666
The approach of both papers are somewhat similar, but not exactly the same.
Preprints download: \- Show and Tell: A Neural Image Caption Generator:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1411.4555.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1411.4555.pdf)
(Google) \- Deep Visual-Semantic Alignments for Generating Image Descriptions
[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/deepimagesent/devisag...](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/deepimagesent/devisagen.pdf)
(Stanford)

------
spountzy
Would be cool, if they provide an (open source) API

